# Myford ML7 DRO



## neer724 (Dec 30, 2021)

Santa brought me a DRO for my ML7 this year for Christmas.    Just finished installing yesterday.  Overall it wasn’t too bad.   I absolutely love the new level of accuracy and precision it provides.   Now I just need to figure out how to use it.   I figured out the radius and diameter function - pretty cool…


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 30, 2021)

neer724 said:


> Santa brought me a DRO for my ML7 this year for Christmas.    Just finished installing yesterday.  Overall it wasn’t too bad.   I absolutely love the new level of accuracy and precision it provides.   Now I just need to figure out how to use it.   I figured out the radius and diameter function - pretty cool…



Magnetic scales?


----------



## neer724 (Dec 31, 2021)

Good Morning, no they came with glass scales...


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 31, 2021)

neer724 said:


> Good Morning, no they came with glass scales...


Glass is just as good. Just can't be cut to size and takes up more space. Jury is out still on contamination. I'm also concerned about the way I like to use a magnet to clean up chips.


----------



## DPittman (Dec 31, 2021)

Congratulations on the dro you will absolutely love it and wonder how you did without (if this is your first dro).  
Glass scales can be cut afik.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 31, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> Glass is just as good. Just can't be cut to size and takes up more space.



Glass scales can be cut to length.  You just have to hold your Tongue just right when doing it.  I didn't and lost an inch when the end shattered. @David_R8 and @Bofobo managed to cut theirs down without incident.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 31, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> Glass scales can be cut to length.  You just have to hold your Tongue just right when doing it.  I didn't and lost an inch when the end shattered. @David_R8 and @Bofobo managed to cut theirs down without incident.



Mine would break just touching it with my shaky hands let alone twisting my tongue wrong. 

But good to know it can be done.


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 31, 2021)

They are definitely not any kind of sturdy glass. I was able to fine tune mine to length using needle nose pliers and just crushing the glass. Were I to do it again I would get magnetic scales for their smaller profile. 
The 10K might get out fitted one day


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Jan 8, 2022)

Well done.  A DRO is a great addition to any lathe.  I've got a Super 7 and have been wanting a DRO for years.  Maybe if I ask Santa nicely he'll bring one for next year.


----------

